# PFAs ....   Flourocarbons including Telfon



## 2008RN (Dec 10, 2019)

I just saw the movie "Dark Waters" and was dumb founded. It was a reenactment of a journey that a lawyer undertook to sue Dupont over PFOAs and the destruction that it had done to a community.   This really got me thinking.   PFAs are a group of over 5,000 similar chemicals that are  used in many everyday products.  The body can NEVER rid itself of these substances.  The PFAs in simple terms is a string of carbon atoms with a fluorine attach to both sides of the atom.  The strings of carbon atom can be 2 long (C2), over a huge long string. Just a few names are PFOAs, PTFE, and a well know brand name "Teflon".  and aMan did it get me thinking.
This is an excerpt  from the FDA.

_*"There are nearly 5,000 types of PFAS, some of which have been more widely used and studied than others. Many PFAS are resistant to grease, oil, water and heat. For this reason, beginning in the 1940’s, PFAS have been used in a variety of applications including in stain- and water-resistant fabrics and carpeting, cleaning products, paints, and fire-fighting foams."*_

They forgot to mention things like Pizza boxes, food packaging, and cooking ware.  I am sure with over 5,000 chemical compounds, the number of uses are in the 10s of thousands.

THe PFAs have been linked to birth Defects, immune system problems, Thyroid problems, and several cancers.  Dupont itself makes over $1billion annually, and this is only one chemical company make PFA products. 

OK, Back to smoking/cooking.  I know I have a couple of teflon pans, one electric fry pan, and a skillet we use for camping.  If these pans show ANY wear you can bet you are ingesting  PFAs.  PTFEs, Teflon, start breaking down around 500º F.   Any direct heat can causes them break down.  Apparently they can take low to medium heat without breaking down and supposedly be safe.  The FDA says they are safe, but right now I do not think I am going to trust the FDA on this one, since the chemical companies have great lawyers and deep pockets. We may know more in another 50 years exactly how bad these chemicals have really affected society.

I know that I also use Telfon mats with my smoking. They always get indirect heat and I rarely go over 225ºF.   I would not use them on a regular grill I would think you could get localized temps close to the 500º mark.   I just looked a product on Amazon that the mat was used on a grill and it broke down.

I am not starting this thread to get people fighting. I just know that it is making me think little different.  I have teflon oils, grease, aerosols in the garage.   Can it be absorb through the skin in a liquid form?????


----------



## chef jimmyj (Dec 11, 2019)

Interesting info and unfortunately, all too familiar like so many Commonly used products, Asbestos, that many decades or a Century later are found to cause health problems and or Death. Considering the wide spread use of PFAs over the last 80 years...Unless you are still a Child, it's likely the Damage, if any, is done. Sure, we know we should toss our Teflon Pans and get a set of Copper, Granite, or Diamond Whatever Coated Pans...And in X Years from now, someone will start an Identical Thread as this with the warning that all these pans are Deadly.
Of course, LODGE Carbon Steel and Cast Iron, cookware has been around over 200 years. Any info on Lard, Bacon Grease, Tallow, Butter or Veg Oil causing health problems?...JJ


----------



## 2008RN (Dec 11, 2019)

chef jimmyj said:


> Interesting info and unfortunately, all too familiar like so many Commonly used products, Asbestos, that many decades or a Century later are found to cause health problems and or Death. Considering the wide spread use of PFAs over the last 80 years...Unless you are still a Child, it's likely the Damage, if any, is done. Sure, we know we should toss our Teflon Pans and get a set of Copper, Granite, or Diamond Whatever Coated Pans...And in X Years from now, someone will start an Identical Thread as this with the warning that all these pans are Deadly.
> Of course, LODGE Carbon Steel and Cast Iron, cookware has been around over 200 years. Any info on Lard, Bacon Grease, Tallow, Butter or Veg Oil causing health problems?...JJ




I have to laugh, we have been told for the last 50 years lard, bacon grease, butter, and eggs clots the arteries.  Since I went Keto and stopped watching fats, I have lost 50 pounds and  my glucose, lipids, triglycerides, and blood pressure are so much better since I have minimized carbs


----------



## mike243 (Dec 11, 2019)

I only have a electric griddle I use tor pancakes is the only coated pans, the rest are cast stainless and the newer set with some kind of coating that contains none of the teflon or other cancer causing coatings supposedly


----------

